# Self breed black head junior



## HengBetta (Dec 13, 2015)

Just jared. The only bad thing would be abit short body.. Waiting for the cadual to grow bigger.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

love the male!!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Lovely fellow. Ok, don't take offense, he's a bit too pinched in the muzzle and his peduncle could be a tad stronger. Look for a female with.a strong jaw and wedge shaped, blunt head. Bettas need a strong jaw to support good strong teeth for crunching through tiny crustaceans and carapices of little larvae, not to mention defending themselves against other males. I know they don't have to do that stuff in the controlled environments we put them in, but, and this is a big one, form follows function. If you don't breed for form they aren't bettas. Breeding should be about maintaining breed type while improving individual form. I actually have 4 girls that would go really well with this boy. I love that gorgeous royal blue over self masked black. His finnage is nice and symmetrical, or will be when he finishes growing.
He's a quality fish.


----------

